# 10 Weeks Intense Transformation. My Journey !



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

Hey guys (and girls)

Ive started my "transformation" on the 1st of Jan 2012,

The plan was to loose all the fat tissue as quick as possible, couse this year i want to bulk up again and then get ripped again and i want to mange this before July 2012 lol

So i started after 4months of the gear, 4 monts very busy at work and training wasnt impresive either lol , i was never so fat in my entire life.

Staretd extreme, half my callories intake, so started to diet at about 98kg with about 2500cal a day

Protein 3,5g /kg body weight

Fats 0,5g / kg body weight

Carbs the rest, so about 150g (of products) a day




























I kept my weight split routine, and thats typical

1.Chest + tricpes

2.Back + biceps

3.----

4.Legs

5.Shoulders + traps

6.----

7.----

After every weight sesion (about 1hr) i was doing 40min of cardio, HR about 140-145

Now il try to bulk up lean lol ,

and tonight going to mexican restaurant ! lol

Over those 10 weeks i had 3 cheat meals only, first after 4 weeks of dieting (pizza) , 2 weeks after Valentines so went out with mrs and aboaut 2 weeks later Thai restaurant , apart from that i was very strickt

For first month i didnt do any carb loading, after 4 weeks i started to load carbs every 7 days, not much thou 300g rice and 1kg of apples

lately i was loading carb every 5 days, as i was feeling really weak

Last week killed me, sleeples nights, bleeding nose, moody as f**k , could even train properly

So im really glad its over now !


----------



## Impreza_Turbo (Sep 4, 2008)

Look brilliant mate, well done on the transformation.. What was your weight after Pre and post and bf levels..

Any AAS and what was your Cals ratio precisely..


----------



## Brutal1 (Jan 25, 2011)

Crazy change!!!! Ive been trying to do that since August and still look like you in the first pic.......


----------



## Jak3D (Jan 21, 2012)

very impressive, i hope to get similar results in the future i am however half your size ! well done sir


----------



## husky (Jan 31, 2010)

brilliant mate -well done thats a great transformation you've done -you've worked your ass off and the results prove it-big respect to you.


----------



## NoGutsNoGlory (Jun 11, 2009)

Fantastic change.


----------



## Rob68 (Sep 16, 2008)

Brilliant transformation :thumb:


----------



## Foamy (Jul 2, 2010)

Good dedication mate. Impressive!

Only 3 cheat meals in 10 weeks, how the **** do you do it?


----------



## paul81 (Jun 3, 2010)

should be very proud.....

of those lee cooper panties


----------



## slunkeh (Apr 21, 2011)

Absolutely amazing and inspirational. You should be very proud of that!

Were you on cycle whilst doing this?


----------



## Nemises (Jun 29, 2008)

Awesome,.what was weight loss from start to finish.?


----------



## miczelx (Jun 27, 2009)

Hi

Thank a lot guys !

It wasnt easy, but the goal was to sort it out as fast as possible, thats why i was trying my best !

Last week i couldnt sleep any longer than 4hr, my nose was bleeding almost every day, i was dizzy and weak,

I think thats related mainly to the fat burners i used



Impreza_Turbo said:


> Look brilliant mate, well done on the transformation.. What was your weight after Pre and post and bf levels..
> 
> Any AAS and what was your Cals ratio precisely..


from day 1

Trenbolone Acetate + Testosterone Propioane 100mg of each e2d

about 3 weeks in i added 40mg Anavar ed

from day 1

T3 100mcg 2 days on , 2 days off

Clenbuterol 160mcg every day for 2 weeks , then 2 weeks on ECA or Yohimbine or both lol, and Clen again for 2 weeks etc

I started at about 98kg , and final (yesterday morning) weight was 85kg so ive lost 13kg (28 pounds)

From day 1 i started with very low Cals, about 2500 and didnt really change much untill the end

Carbs sources were oats and wholemeal pasta,

Protein - Chicken (mainly) , white fish and sirloin steaks , and WPC (myprotein)

Fats - fish oil and flaxseed oil

Veg - Broccoli, Tomatoes, Cucumbers and carrots

But to be hones i was havin veg maybe twice a day, no more

I was drinking only green tea and water

Cardio 4x40min a week, incline treadmill , done after 1hr weight work out

beetween weights and cardio i had - 10g BCAA, 10g Glutamin, 10g Leucine, 10g EAA, 10g Cell Pumps

As pre work out drink - Jack3d 1 scoope



KRB said:


> Good dedication mate. Impressive!
> 
> Only 3 cheat meals in 10 weeks, how the **** do you do it?


First after 4 weeks of dieting and that was pizza, i remember every mouthfull lol

then valentines so went out with my mrs , soup duck and cheescake lol

and thai restaurant 3 weeks ago

When i was really craving for something nicer i had 10egg whites with 50g WPC omlette + chocolate sos ( 100g peanuts + 30g coco powder + 50g WPC + 100ml water with 10tabs of sweetener blender togeter, and thats amount for about 5 meals )



paul81 said:


> should be very proud.....
> 
> of those lee cooper panties


and loads of new clothes , as everything i had is to huge now lol



Brutal1 said:


> Crazy change!!!! Ive been trying to do that since August and still look like you in the first pic.......


For me that was the only way to do it mate, you have to be strict , very strick, otherwise its not gonna happen and just a waste of time and money if you not strick enough,

Maybe some people can mange to take it a lot easyer and still get good resoults but unfortunately not me , so i had to put all my attention to this transformation,

When they all asking you if you going out on friday, you have to say no lol and no means no,

Eat on time, rest and train

I couldnt wait to get to the gym every time



Jak3D said:


> very impressive, i hope to get similar results in the future i am however half your size ! well done sir


in my first pic i look ****, worse shape of my life,

But ive been into bodybuilding since about 15 years now so its not like i got good mature muscles in 2 months of this transformation

Today i was eating all day,

2 pizzas, chicken nuggets, cheeps, huge fudge cake, whole container of ice cream, 2 bottles of pepsi lol

Next week il be taking in easy, just do a bit in the gym, diet good but higher Cals, and from following week il start to bulking up

Thanks guys !


----------



## 25434 (Dec 27, 2011)

That is very impressive. Well done. Cracking delts.


----------



## GShock (May 1, 2011)

Well done fantastic change


----------



## Feelin-Big (Apr 12, 2011)

Wow!! Great transorfmation!! Well done!


----------

